

How to get feedback? - alediaferia

I posted for the first time here a few days ago hoping for feedback and suggestions about getsnapp.com from the community but received none. Can you please help me understand why? Thank you.
======
dragonbonheur
Try posting at a time when most Americans are awake. Sure, hackers may be a
nocturnal species but quite a significant amount of them may still be
constrained by the rules of the non-hacker segment of the population. Since HN
is an American product focusing on startup culture, it may be safe to assume
that a significant amount of its patrons would also be from the USA with only
a minority from all other countries.

Also, there is a method of finding people who may share common interests on
Twitter and reaching out to them to try and make them try your product.

step 0: create a twitter account (obviously).

Step 1: follow some people in the startup scene and people who report on it.

Step 2: use Moz.com's Followerwonk product to learn (1) who follows them (2)
who they follow (3) who they interact the most with (4) what is the ideal time
to (a) interact with them (b) they interact with others (5) with the list of
(1),(2),(3), repeat until you have found a significant and influential
audience.

Step 3: Go through all their contact details and build your outreach campaign
around that information. Be polite (after you've asked them precisely what you
want from them).

Also, there are some subreddits that may be more conductive to providing
feedback than HN. Don't place all your eggs in this.basket();

I wish you would provide more information about yourself, your team, what your
product does in text and image form rather than in video and a short text.
Write a hundred words about it and how it's different from any other service.

Good luck.

Edit: some typos.

~~~
alediaferia
Wonderful piece of advice. Plus I didn't know about Followerwonk at all. Will
try to follow all of your suggestions.

I appreciate that. Thank you.

